
DC/OS – Datacenter Operating System - waffle_ss
https://dcos.io/
======
florianleibert
Here is a reference to the original mesos (core of DC/OS) paper by Ben
Hindman, Matei Zaharia and Andy Konwinsky:
[https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~alig/papers/mesos.pdf](https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~alig/papers/mesos.pdf)

~~~
samkone
Great job for open sourcing this Florian. You guys have been doing great stuff
there at mesosphere.

------
brudgers
SE-Daily podcast on Mesosphere, DC/OS from earlier this year:
[http://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2016/01/27/mesosphere-
wi...](http://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2016/01/27/mesosphere-with-derrick-
harris/)

------
sciurus
Also discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11525776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11525776)

